# Anise oil name ideas?



## jodym (Sep 1, 2017)

I made an anise oil cp soap and trying to come up with a good name that would attract both men and woman, any ideas? Its a blue/grey color. Thank you!!


----------



## BrewerGeorge (Sep 1, 2017)

Raki, Ouzo, or Sambuca?


----------



## earlene (Sep 1, 2017)

Maybe a photo would help.  I'm not coming up with anything except 'candy' and I don't think that would fit well with your goal.

I know my niece would love it, but her husband would hate it.  She used anise in soap she made and he doesn't even what her to use it before bed because he hates it so much.

It's supposed to be a good scent for fishermen.  I never tried it back when I was a fisherwoman.

Oh, seeing BG's post, did give me an idea.

Absinthe


----------



## jodym (Sep 1, 2017)

I origionally made the anise oil soap from a fisherman soap recipe but dont think the name would sell it so would like something different.. will try post a picture in a bit.. thank you with your input so far!


----------



## dixiedragon (Sep 1, 2017)

Honestly, I've always thought Anise was a pretty word.

If you want something goofy

Have Anise Day.


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 1, 2017)

I always label mine as Anise, just to see how many are surprised and say it smells like licorice. Many do not realize licorice, anise and fennel smell very similiar, while I love anise soap, it is a very poor seller for me.


----------



## dibbles (Sep 1, 2017)

If the oil is Star Anise, I've always liked the sound of that. It is a different EO than regular anise. Maybe something like Pure Anise?


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Sep 1, 2017)

How about "Twilight"? After sunset, just before night fall, when the sky looks gray and blue.


----------



## jodym (Sep 1, 2017)

Love twilight! And all of your suggestions!! Thank you! I need then done by tomorrow so went with "Star Anise" will see how they go and will keep all your suggestions in case deside to chsnge! Thank you all! Love being able to post and hear from fellow soapers!


----------



## Kittish (Sep 2, 2017)

jodym said:


> Love twilight! And all of your suggestions!! Thank you! I need then done by tomorrow so went with "Star Anise" will see how they go and will keep all your suggestions in case deside to chsnge! Thank you all! Love being able to post and hear from fellow soapers!



Anise and Star Anise are two different plants, which produce different EOs. Maybe Starry Anise?


----------



## earlene (Sep 2, 2017)

*jodym*, your Star Anise soaps are lovely.  I like the sparkly-ness and such a pretty grey.


----------



## mrjesmon20 (Sep 3, 2017)

Anise is already a lovely name.


----------



## bountifulsoaps (Sep 4, 2017)

I label mine Outdoor Man blended with other oils.
Then for Christmas I do a Lavender/Anise/Sweet Orange and Cinnamon with red swirls and a Christmas Label.   I love Anise but it isn't a big seller for some reason.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Sep 4, 2017)

Lavender/Anise was a big seller for me the one time I offered it. It was a vendor day at a local office building. A gal bought a couple of bars on her lunch hour and came back at 4:00 PM when we were closing down and bought the last 5 bars! I agree... not for everyone, but that gal sure loved it.


----------



## jodym (Sep 4, 2017)

My Star Anise had its debut on Saturday and sold real well! I think you either like it or you dont! Its nice to have another essential oil to offer! Thank you so much for all your inputs!


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 5, 2017)

I too call mine fishermans soap.   Not a big seller at all.   I love the smell myself.  I have one customer who purchases 4 bars at a time but uses it due to really bad body odor issues.  Swears it's the only thing that keeps it at bay.


----------



## bountifulsoaps (Jan 4, 2018)

I made it for Christmas with a red swirl.  I combined it with lavender and called it Christmas Lavender.  It wouldn't sell and wouldn't sell and just when I was going to pull it from my little booth one person came in and loved it so much she bought them all.  I like it but my husband does not.  If I make it again, I will put very little anise in.  It can be over powerful.  I have a whole bottle left so must come up with some ideas.  I did make a fisherman type soap with a little of it and called it "Outdoor Man"  it sold but only as someone wanting it for a husband or boyfriend.  Need a name for both sexes.

I think I like the name Star Anise.


----------

